# Led lighting question



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Since I joined this forum and seeing everyone's pics of their Haunts I realized that I am lacking in the lighting dept. Reading different threads about lighting only gave me more questions about what color lights and how bright and so forth. Well I came across these and thought they might be the answer to a lot of problems. 
View attachment 3157

Has anyone used these, what wattage should I get, and what base to get that screws in a ordinary flood light base? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I got one of the 3W ones to try out and was impressed. Since I went to DMX floods, I have a bunch of clamp on light holders I wasn't using. I'll getting a few more of these and using them.
You want the E27 base.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you Steve,
I know I talked to about them before but forgot to ask about wattage and base.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I get all my lighting LED floods and such at :ledholidaylighting.com
Great service, cheaper than most, and most of all almost all their led's are dimmable. (Incase you are hooking up to flashers,lightning machines,etc)


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've got a half dozen of the 3W variety scattered about... they throw out quite a bit of light - especially if you're just looking for ambiance or accent, not a full blown work/shop light. Several images linked in my signature.

The R, G, and B modes are very saturated and 'pure' colors. The mixed colors are so-so ... you definitely see that 'shade' but it doesn't seem to be a deep, saturated color like you might expect in a calibrated/theatrical performance.

I think spot and flood lights may both be offered - at least in some models. I bought all spot lights. IMHO, an opaque piece of plastic or piece of wax paper can make a spot light into a flood light pretty easily. Going back the other way ...flood>spot is considerably harder!


----------

